
Show HN: Hitchly, turn any URL into a phone number you can call or text - mcocaro
After struggling with failed QR codes and unmemorable bit.ly links to share our online assets in the real world, we thought on using the power of phone numbers to share links offline.<p>Take a look at it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hitch.ly<p>What do you think?
======
herbst
A very unique concept, at least i never saw something like this. Personally i
also dont see the benefit. I would just buy a domain and redirect it or a path
of it as that would be at least memoriable in opposite to a phone number. What
happens when i call the number?

I have a suggestion as well, i wanted to try it and it told me there are no
Numbers for Switzerland currently. But i never said i wanted one of those.
Most of my marketing is done in Germany and the US, i would probably make that
chooseable.

That all said, Interesting concept. Good luck.

